# just some pics of our new puppy max



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

rain and our new puppy max


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

So, so cute!!!


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

Oh he is so gorgeous. How old is he?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awwww so sweet - wont be long before they wont be able to both fit in that bed


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww what a little sweetheart!


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

awwwww so sweet ,yes very true wont be sharing to long in same bed lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice pictures,gorgeous dogs,,


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

he's 8 weeks old and a real sweetheart loves to give kisses and cuddles


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

He's so cute is he a gsd?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Aawww - he's a real sweetie! And so is your daxie - he/she looks really worried about the responisbility of a new puppy in the fourth pic!


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

yes he is a gsd and rain our daxie is a bit quiet at the minute


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww great pics, looks like they're bessie mates already


----------



## Steffie (Jun 5, 2008)

Awwww absolutly gorgeous


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

they look lovely


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww gorgeous,,,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

aww hes so cute....lovely pics


----------

